# New drawing



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Very Pretty............I like it alot!


----------



## Ruthieann (Jul 8, 2008)

absolutely beautiful! How do you do your drawings? Do you use real horses or just pictures of them? I wish so bad that I was good at drawing


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work. Keep posting your drawings they look great


----------



## HorseLover777 (Jan 1, 2009)

Kura said:


> I'm a bit slow with the drawings (I've got others, but I'm also quite lazy...), but this one's a new one. I'm not too happy with how it looks on the computer (came out very grainy...Silly scanner...), but in real life I'm pretty happy with it. Hope you like.


WOW very nice drawing


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: that's an absolutely amazing drawing :shock: WAW:shock:


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you all very much!  I'll try and post more. I've just got a lot going on at the same time, so I get a little slow in the drawing department. xD Hopefully I'll get more up when I start my art class next term...

Ruthieann, I use photos for my drawings like these. I'll probably try drawing from real life sooner or later, since that's technically better for you, but I haven't quite mastered the art of drawing a moving object. xD


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Stunning! Absolutely stunning... :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

wow that's awesome!


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

your great at drawing! do you use your talent or just draw for fun?


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

wow i could never draw like that you are a wonderful drawer


----------



## saddleEMupCOWGURL (Jan 5, 2009)

That is very purty!! I wish I had time for some more art work!!


----------

